# Is it ok to trim Java Fern roots?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi VSA,

I have trimmed the roots of my Microsorum species many times. I remove a maximum of 50% (but much less if possible). Microsorum is a slow grower to begin with and 'root pruning' will slow is down even more.

30 gallon with 'Windelov' and 'Trident'


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

@Seattle_Aquarist



> Microsorum is a slow grower to begin with and 'root pruning' will slow is down even more.


I didn't know that. Is this true for all rhizome plants including Anubias varieties?

Sorry for hijacking the thread but found this interesting.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Frank158,

I have not tried it with Anubias, possibly someone with experience can chime in. I have done some 'root pruning' on Bolbitis species; I try not to remove more than about 25% when I do those.


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank for that. Good to know as at the moment everyone a do a gravel vac the bottom of the bucket is full of roots.

Mine actually have been growing like crazy. I'm very attached to them as everything on my first attempt melted but these from a few leaves are now taking over the tank to the point I'm taking some out every couple of weeks to leave floating in a big jar.

Plan is to trim roots and also leave only a few in and see how it goes. Otherwise I will just have to start again with something else.


----------



## Highseq (Jul 26, 2017)

Frank158 said:


> @Seattle_Aquarist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found this to be true with anubias as well. If you trim the roots it seems to stop putting out new leaves until root growth re-establishes itself.


----------



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

@VSA

That's great about your Java Fern taking over the tank. You can always pull it out from time to time, put it in a bucket and clean out all the roots. I do that every so often on fern I can pull out.

Anubias roots are harder and thicker and look kinda cool in a take. Are you growing that as well. If you can grow Java fern you can grow anubias.


----------



## VSA (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I hadn't thought about the bucket idea.

In the end I have removed the majority of the fern out of the tank. I have weighed it down and put it into other tanks until I can think of something to do with it. 

I got the driftwood directions wrong so tied it in the wrong direction as per the pic attached. Will have to redo!


----------



## Fishy Dishy (Sep 26, 2017)

My Java fern had wild messy roots too but my amano shrimp seem to like nibbling on them and I haven't had to do any trimming.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

yeah rhizome type plants like to be 'left alone' for them to take off. if you are constantly messing with them (trimming roots, moving them, etc) they will grow super slow. i have had some surprising growth rates with ferns when you just leave them alone for long periods of time. this way they really anchor to stuff as well

having said that you're not going to kill the fern if you trim some of the roots


----------

